# Describe something you saw on the Internet that traumatized you for life, but in just one word



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2020)

Funkytown.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 23, 2020)

OP


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Nov 23, 2020)

dilate.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 23, 2020)

fanta


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Nov 23, 2020)

bathtub


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Nov 23, 2020)

balls


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Nov 23, 2020)

Momo


----------



## the new ford bronco (Nov 23, 2020)

maggots
close runner up:grenade


----------



## Observerer (Nov 23, 2020)

Beheading


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 23, 2020)

Botfly


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Nov 23, 2020)

Cup


----------



## Large (Nov 23, 2020)

blender


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 23, 2020)

tentacle.


----------



## AMERICA (Nov 23, 2020)

GAPING


----------



## Reverend (Nov 23, 2020)

The initial desensitization started with:

goatse

followed by

Meatspin

and the true nightmare:

lemonparty


----------



## EryngiumLostHisKeys (Nov 23, 2020)

Twist


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Nov 23, 2020)

Mr. Hands


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 23, 2020)

WAP


----------



## Maskull (Nov 23, 2020)

Disembowelment.


----------



## Based Cheeto (Nov 23, 2020)

jar


----------



## I__quit (Nov 23, 2020)

India


----------



## Tim Buckley (Nov 23, 2020)

"Chinese"


----------



## RSOD (Nov 23, 2020)

Pokemon


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 23, 2020)

Niggers


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2020)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Mr. Hands


That's two words.


----------



## nanny911 (Nov 23, 2020)

Faceless


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Nov 23, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> That's two words.


It's a name, so technically it's kinda one word.


----------



## Medulseur (Nov 23, 2020)

Meat


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 23, 2020)

Brazil


----------



## TenMilesWide (Nov 23, 2020)

Hands


----------



## Ask Jeeves (Nov 23, 2020)

zoosadist


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Nov 23, 2020)

Brown


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 23, 2020)

bricks


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 23, 2020)

Cake


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 23, 2020)

Fluffies


----------



## Comfyman (Nov 23, 2020)

Maggotdick


----------



## Kill Me Please 420 (Nov 24, 2020)

EROGROS​


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Nov 24, 2020)

Bukkake


----------



## Aldeland (Nov 24, 2020)

Cancer


----------



## JohnLenin (Nov 24, 2020)

Crush


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 24, 2020)

Armstrong


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 24, 2020)

Anime


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Nov 24, 2020)

_"fliggugiggu"_


Spoiler: fliggugiggu


----------



## Cristobal’s Colon (Nov 24, 2020)

TikTok.


----------



## Witthel (Nov 24, 2020)

Demons


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 24, 2020)

Brazil


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Nov 24, 2020)

Chechnya


----------



## Omsko1029 (Nov 24, 2020)

China


----------



## CeleryBread (Nov 25, 2020)

Agonal


----------



## A Logging Company (Nov 25, 2020)

tribute


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Nov 25, 2020)

BlackTwitter


----------



## Foghot (Nov 26, 2020)

Screwdriver.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 26, 2020)

Myiasis.


----------



## SmugAutist (Nov 26, 2020)

Stoutzenberger


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Nov 27, 2020)

Beefy


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Nov 27, 2020)

mindbreak


----------



## A_Skellington (Nov 27, 2020)

goosh


----------



## Sneakypete (Nov 27, 2020)

Christchurch


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 27, 2020)

Truth


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Nov 27, 2020)

Pitbulls


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 27, 2020)

cup


----------



## axfaxf (Nov 27, 2020)

icq


----------



## RSOD (Nov 27, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> That's two words.


Dick


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 27, 2020)

JUULLLLLAAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Nov 28, 2020)

Funkopops


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Nov 28, 2020)

AssJar


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 29, 2020)

KiwiFarms.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Nov 30, 2020)

Flange


----------



## themotherflippin480 (Nov 30, 2020)

You


----------



## Miss Misery (Nov 30, 2020)

Clopping.


----------



## Biology Book (Dec 1, 2020)

H a m m e r 


Let's Find Out! said:


> Clopping.


----------



## 40 Year Old Boomer (Dec 1, 2020)

Prolapse.


----------



## Sunlight (Dec 3, 2020)

Waffles


----------



## TheLowEndTheory (Dec 4, 2020)

Executions


----------



## Calvin Coolidge (Dec 4, 2020)

Taxes


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Dec 4, 2020)

degloving


----------



## Chicken Neck Nelly (Dec 5, 2020)

BMEzine


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 5, 2020)

I find it mildly concerning that I'm the first person to say

Eyeball

But I don't know why.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Dec 5, 2020)

Cup


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 5, 2020)

Jar.


----------



## VIVIIXI (Dec 5, 2020)

Kiwifarms


----------



## Lichen Bark (Dec 5, 2020)

Vacbag


----------



## Vulva Gape (Dec 6, 2020)

Neovagina


----------



## Fools Idol (Dec 6, 2020)

Life.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 6, 2020)

Prolapse


----------



## Disco Inferno (Dec 6, 2020)

Chechen


----------



## Professional Lurker (Dec 7, 2020)

Goatse


----------



## Str8Bustah (Dec 7, 2020)

liveleak


----------



## Roast Chicken (Dec 9, 2020)

Hammer


----------



## JokahBaybee (Dec 15, 2020)

Grater.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 16, 2020)

Phlegm


----------



## Canoodler (Dec 16, 2020)

Poop.


----------



## LesPaul2005 (Dec 17, 2020)

Jar


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

The "newfag destroyer"

Dont google that shit


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 18, 2020)

Googlicide

(Google suicide)


----------



## Kiwi Farms Lurker (Dec 18, 2020)

SWEDEN.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Dec 19, 2020)

Diarrhea


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 19, 2020)

Tubgirl


----------



## muh_moobs (Dec 21, 2020)

Leviticus


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 21, 2020)

Alefantis


----------



## dorxter¼ (Dec 21, 2020)

glassinmyass


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 21, 2020)

goaste


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 21, 2020)

AssCactus


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 21, 2020)

/b/


----------



## SnowBall (Dec 21, 2020)

fences


----------



## Hard Toothbrush (Dec 22, 2020)

Videotape


----------



## Pig Boss (Dec 22, 2020)

Tombstoning


----------



## Based Cheeto (Dec 23, 2020)

Cub


----------



## Legoshi (Dec 26, 2020)

Fetish


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Dec 27, 2020)

Loss


----------



## A Weddell Seal (Dec 27, 2020)

Clubs.


----------



## 102 (Dec 27, 2020)

*Zacatecas. *


----------

